# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوط: "صدق الاخلاص في تفسير سورة الاخلاص" -895هجـ

## أحمد البكري

صدق الاخلاص في تفسير سورة الاخلاص
44 ورقة (44 صفحة مزدوجة)

** على ثلاثة ابواب في سبب نزولها وفضلها وتفسير معانيها, لبعضهم قدمها للملك الاشرف قايتباي في حدود سنة 895 غالبا

*** نســخة خزائنية مزوقة كتبت في حدود سنة 895 برسـم السلطان الملك الاشرف ابي النصر قايتباي؛ 44 ورقة شرقية متينة, 164:247 ملم؛ كراسات رباعية

****  اولــه:"... الحمد لله الذي شرف الوجود بوجود اشرف الملوك وعمر ... طرائق السلوك ودمر ... شبه اهل الشكوك ... وشيد به اركان الزمان الخ"؛ ص3ب: "الباب الاول في ذكر سبب نزولها وفيه وجوه الاول انها نزلت بسبب سوال المشركين الخ"؛ ص6أ:"الباب الثاني في فضايلها واسمائها امـــا فضايلها ما روي عن ابي سعيد الخدري الخ"؛ ص11ب:"الباب الثالث في قول يسير من كلام اهل التفسير بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم قال العلماء ... البا ... تتعلق بفعل مضمر الخ"؛ وآخره في الدعاء للملك الاشرف

******  هـ1أ: وقفية الملك الاشرف قايتباي بهذا الكتاب على طلبة العلم بمدرسته التي انشأها بالصخرة بالقدس (هي المدرسة الاشرفية في الحرم الشريف التي تكاملت عمارتها سنة 887, راجع: الانس الجليل 656:2-658) - تكاملت عمارتها سنة 887) كتبت في 26 ذا 895 على يد الشريف محمد بن محمد بن علي الحـ ـ(؟) شاهدا وشهد معه محمد بن حسن الرحبي(؟) وعبد الرزاق بن احمد البقـ<ـلي> الذي توفي بعد سنة 890 (ن ضـع 192:4).







جاري رفع المخطوطة

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف 1

http://www.gigasize.com/get/7d7bndckcdd



ملف 2


http://www.filedropper.com/ssedqalek...hlassmkhttott2

وبهذا تم رفع المخطوط - والحمد لله-

----------


## عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن

الروابط لا تعمل 
فضلا حمله على مواقع سهلة

----------


## أحمد البكري

هذا رابط مباشر للملف1

http://www.gigasize.com/getcgi/28cdb...f8/7d7bndckcdd

ملف2
http://www.ge.tt/api/1/files/7eCulvP/0/blob?download

----------


## أحمد البكري

رابط إضافي للملف2:

http://temp-share.com/show/2gFH92Pl8

----------


## أحمد البكري

إعادة رفع الملف1 وذلك لأنه فيه صورتين بصيغة BMP تجاوز حجم كل صورة منهما المائة ميغا وقد قمت بتحويلهما إلى jpg
http://rs460p10.rapidshare.com/cgi-b...uth=0123456789
أو

http://www.1filesharing.com/redirect/CA3V7WTP/3



http://www.1filesharing.com/mirror/CA3V7WTP/ssedq alekhlass tfsit surt alekhlass mkhttott 1.rar



المخطوط في ملف واحد (44 ورقة)

بعد تصغير الصور وإزالة الهوامش السوداء

23 ميغا

http://www.gigasize.com/getcgi/cc3c4...ae/dygnq5q744b

----------


## غراس السنابل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيراً.. الروابط لا تعمل

وهل المخطوط قد حُقق؟ 
وهل هناك نسخة أخرى يمكن الحصول عليها؟

لعلي بإذن الله أحققها إن لم يسبقني أحد..
أنتظر منكم الرد سريعًا جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أحمد البكري

22 ميغا
http://www.ge.tt/api/1/files/6eYxuFX/0/blob?download

والمخطوط كنت حملته من مكتبة الصهاينة الوطنية

----------


## غراس السنابل

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## غراس السنابل

أليس له نسخة أخرى؟

----------


## عمر فارق

الروابط لا تعمل

----------

